# photoshop: how do i rotate image?



## myopia (Dec 7, 2006)

photoshop newbe here.

how do i rotate the image without losing part of it?

so i select the entire image and go to transform under edit and rotate 30deg CW and rotate the image, but the sides of the image are no longer in the frame.

in other words, the width and height do not change when i rotate the image, so i lose information


----------



## dewey (Dec 7, 2006)

You want to "rotate canvas" which I think is under the edit menu


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 8, 2006)

that would be "image" menu dropdown, rotate canvas. Can I be an adobe certified expert then?


----------



## dewey (Dec 8, 2006)

Sure I should remember every menu item in the program.  I wasn't sitting in front of the program... just trying to point in the right direction.  Bite me.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 15, 2006)

If you are correcting an image, the absolute best way is to use the meaure tool (behind eyedropper second from the bottom on the right) and draw it along either a desired vertical or a horizontal.  Then use the *image, rotate canvas, arbitrary* and the amount the line is 'off' will be automatically inserted.


----------



## mannella (Jan 27, 2007)

You can also rotate the image by using the transformation Ctl-t and then put go to the corner of the photo and when you get the bent arrow you can rotate it to any position that you want.--Lenny


----------



## fmw (Jan 28, 2007)

The question, however, was how does he rotate without losing anything.  My assumption is that he wants to rotate and then have a straight horizontally or vertically oriented rectangle with the original subject.  That simply isn't possible.  After you rotate, if you want a vertically or horizontally oriented rectangular image, all of which contains image, you will need to crop the image.   If you plan to do this, then be sure to leave enough croppable image in the composition when you shoot it.

I do a lot of product shooting against a white background.  In that case it is possible because, after I crop, I can fill the missing parts of a rectangular image with white.


----------



## shingfan (Jan 29, 2007)

unless you have a background that you can reproduce easily and fill in the blanks.....you cant rotate an image without losing part of the edges.....try to simulate this rotation in reality with a frame and a photo....what does it look like when you rotate the photo inside the frame?....the frame is trimming off the corners.....and if you need to frame that rotated photo again...a smaller frame is needed in order to fill all the space....or a large frame with blank corners


----------



## doenoe (Jan 29, 2007)

i always put my monitor on its side


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 29, 2007)

Dude...I tried that...but even though I saved it like that, the next time I opened it up it was right side up again... :scratch:


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 30, 2007)

Try this site. It has good tips on photography and photoshop. :thumbup: 

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials.htm


----------



## highwoodhiker (Feb 3, 2007)

myopia said:


> photoshop newbe here.
> 
> how do i rotate the image without losing part of it?
> 
> ...


 
It may help if you explain what end result you are trying to accomplish. What is the purpose for roatating the photo and how and where will the image be used?


----------

